# DIY wave box?



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

or anything that will increase water movement any ideas?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

shark said:


> or anything that will increase water movement any ideas?


I've heard of and see people make gravity fed wave machines out of 8 liter containers. The basic idea is to suck water into the container and have a switch that dumps all the water at once when the container is full


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I've heard of and see people make gravity fed wave machines out of 8 liter containers. The basic idea is to suck water into the container and have a switch that dumps all the water at once when the container is full


There is a great example of this at the Ontario Science Centre in their Saltwater Tank.

It is a hinged box above the tank that fills with water using a return pump ( I assume). Once the water reaches a certain height, it becomes top heavy, tilting towards the tank and emptying it's contents into the main tank. Once dumped, it returns to it's upright position and the process starts again.

If you have a spare afternoon, (and some kids for an excuse to go! ), it's a great way to kill an afternoon, and check it out.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Too bad Ontario place is closed. They had the very same thing in the water park  My daughters and I would stand under the bucket waiting for it to fill up then it would tip over.


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

And on a more serious note:

$5 wavemaker from a timer
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=208241

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/diywavemakersurgedevic/ss/sssimplewavemaker.htm

here are some great waves


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks guys i would love to go to the science centre havent been there in about 6 years


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

You might also want to google "Borneman Surge Device". 

I have no experience personally with it, but saw that on my aimless surfing for DIY aquarium equipment


----------

